# Packard Bell iMedia S2870 and GTX750ti Graph Card



## Halfswift

My first post so please go easy on me 

*Specs:*
Computer Model - Packard Bell iMedia S2870
Processor - Intel i5 3350p 3.1 GHz
Graph Card - Nvidia GT620
RAM - 8 gb
Operating system -Windows 8


I've had a PB iMediaS2870 for over a year now, used it mainly for playing games and watching Youtube. But I've realised that the graphics card it comes with isn't really good (Nvidia GT620), can't really play anything with nice graphics. I started looking into it, and thought a GTX660 might be nice. But when I checked the power supply and size, there was no way it could work.

Yesterday I was watching a livestream where I discussed with some people in the chat, and they came with the great idea that I should try getting a GTX750ti instead, because it has a lower wattage needed and its pretty small (cheaper aswell) (getting to the real question soon).
I compared the GT620 and GTX750ti, and they both require the same amount of minimum watt, so I though it could work, but then I checked my powersupply, and it has 220w as max, which confuses me because the GT620 require 300w.

Question: How does that work, and why + would the GTX750ti work with the supply I currently have seeing that the GT620 can?


----------



## MPR

The total wattage reported by the manufacturer for a power supply doesn't necessarily mean that the power supply in question will actually provide the necessary amperage at the proper voltage. 

The 750 Ti has a low power consumption but the GeForce site still recommends a 300 W PSU. However, when they say this they are assuming a modern PSU that provides sufficient power at the necessary voltages, not a cheap older-tech OEM unit that adds up overstated watts for the 3.3 V and 5 V rails to get the total figure.

The GT620 is stated to use 49 Amps on average, whereas the 750 Ti is stated to use 60 W average (and Tom's Hardware found it actually drew 68 W while gaming). Therefore, a system that mught hust run a GT620 may not run a 750 Ti.

Most proprietary PSUs provide only just enough power for the computer as shipped. I've yet to install a significant video card upgrade on a proprietary computer without also having to upgrade the PSU. You almost certainty would have to upgrade your PSU in order to upgrade your video card.

Before you even consider upgrading, however, you need to make sure that the computer uses standard power supply connectors as some do not. While you _can_ wire a standard ATX PSU into a proprietary system it's a hassle and usually beyond the scope of the average user. If your computer is ATX standard and you wish to use a 750 Ti, then a 400 W PSU should be sufficient -- something like this, which provides up to 360 W @ 12 V:

SeaSonic SS-400ET Bronze 400W ATX12V V2.2/EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Halfswift

Alright, thanks alot for the reply, I'll look into it!


----------



## Tyree

Your OEM PSU will need to be replaced with a good quality unit before replacing the GPU.
If your case will accept a ATX PSU, the SeaSonic linked to by MPR will be fine for a 750ti.


----------



## Halfswift

I'm pretty clueless when it comes to stuff like this, but would I maybe have to switch out anything else like the motherboard? 

(https://www.google.no/search?client...&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&gws_rd=ssl this is the power supply it currently has)

(The closest I could find to my computers specs Specs för Packard Bell iMedia S2870 (DT.U7HEG.048) - Egenskaper & Information)


----------



## Halfswift

And thanks again for the information and help


----------



## MPR

A new motherboard isn't necessary if all you want to do is install a 750 Ti video card. However. a new PSU is a must as the link you provided shows the PSU currently in your system to supply only 14 Amps at 12 V, which is not enough for both the other 12 V draws of your system and that of a 750 Ti too.

Unfortunately, neither is the PSU in your system a standard ATX unit so an ATX form factor PSU won't fit into your system. Disregard the Power supply I linked for the moment as it won't fit, if I'd looked at a picture of your computer's case I would have immediately noted this. I'll have to do some research and see if there are any 400 W units that will fit into your computer's case.

Also, I'm not sure that a standard video card will fit either. You may need to measure the inside of your case to see if there is room.

Now, what you might be able to do is to buy an inexpensive case and then transfer everything to it. A standard mini-tower case will hold a standard ATX power supply and will have enough room for any video card. The problem that may occur with this is that your motherboard may not be of a standard size either. These ultra-thin proprietary systems sometimes just can't be upgraded.


----------



## MPR

Perhaps a server PSU could be obtained and made to fit your case. You would need to measure the dimensions and mounting screw locations of your current PSU to see. However, even if a PSU is found that will fit it doesn't mean that the 750 Ti will. The clearance inside your case will have to be checked too.

Video cards will vary in dimension depending on manufacturer but one MSI 750 Ti has the following dimensions:

Length 250 mm
Height 121 mm
Width 40 mm

Your case appears to be 37.8 x 10 x 26.5 cm, which doesn't seem big enough for a card that's 12 cm high and 25 cm long.

Edit: I just double checked, the case is indeed reported at 265 x 100 x 378 mm. I'm afraid that your upgrade options are severely limited. You might wish to consider selling the system you have and building a new one if your goal is to play the latest games.


----------



## joeten

This is what I can find PACKARD BELL iMedia S2885 Desktop PC- (8GB RAM, 1TB HDD) - Black - Sealed | eBay


----------



## Halfswift

Ok, I guess I could move everything to a new casing, although it would cost a bit more, it would still be cheaper than buying a totally new computer.
I added some images if the inside of my computer, I guess you know whats what in there, but just to give an idea of the size of everything.


----------



## MPR

Looking at your picture and at a motherboard for sale on e-bay, there is no way a dual-slot video card is going to fit into your system (the x16 PCIE slot is at the edge of the motherboard, not to mention that there is not enough room because of the other components packed into that tiny case anyway).

You could try to move your motherboard and other components to another case but even then I'm not even sure that it would work as the motherboard may not be a standard form factor.

This is what I am referring to by "form factor."

Computer form factor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Neither the picture on e-Bay nor the one you posted are at high enough resolution to get a model number from. If the motherboard's model number were know it might be possible to determine if the motherboard was a standard form factor and if it would fit into a larger case. Even with the model number in hand this would depend on whether or not a publication could be found. Conversely, you could measure the board and it's mounting holes and see if a case could be found in which it would fit.


----------



## Halfswift

Found the motherboard's model id: https://www.google.no/search?client...&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&gws_rd=ssl

(H61H2-AD by Acer)


----------



## joeten

Wholesale Ddr3 Hdmi - Buy H61H2-AD Motherboard for Acer LGA 1155 DDR3 HDMI,Fully Tested Almost New, $91.1 | DHgate
is this it.


----------



## Halfswift

Pretty sure its that one, the layout fits.


----------



## MPR

Acer H61H2-AD Motherboard Specifications.
Micro-ATX

The motherboard should fit into a standard case then as long as there is the proper standoff mounting hole pattern. I say this because some proprietary motherboards, even when they say they are of a standard form factor, still have non-standard mounting holes. I'd still measure yours to make sure before investing in the move.

This site has documents that outline what the motherboards should measure if they are standard:

http://www.formfactors.org/formfactor.asp


If the motherboard adheres to spec then many mid-tower cases can be found to mount a board with the Micro-ATX form factor.

Below is just an example (not per se a recommendation):

COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## Halfswift

I'm 99.9% sure that my motherboard has the same screwholes as this










There is one screw I can't see due to the hard disk being in the way.


----------



## Halfswift

I have done reasearch and come to the conclusion of doing the 1000$ intel build you have here rather than upgrading my OEM system. It will secure me a better future of upgrading aswell as making me have a much quicker, stabile and reliable computer. Where I can also play at a much higher quality and performance. It will be more expensive and I won't be able to do it right away. But I think I'd get more out of it. Anyways, thanks for the help I've gotten on this thread! I guess this thread can be [SOLVED]


----------



## Tyree

Probably a very wise decision. You'll have new top quality components using out suggested builds.


----------

